# Need cheap alternative to camo netting



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

This year I'm turning my porch into a dark tower. On each side of the porch is a tree/bush (they're mutt tree I swear). I'd like to put something behind them akin to camo netting to create the illusion of wooded depth. The average width on each side of the porch is about 9' wide and I'd be looking at going about 10' up (most likely hanging from the gutter).

Doing the math and shopping the amount I need is somewhere in the neighborhood of $100 to cover both sides using camouflage net - extremely too expensive for my tastes.

Short of using scene setters (which weren't that effective last year once the light hit it), does anyone have any cheaper suggestions?

EDIT: This was probably about the cheapest I could find (closer now to the $60 range plus shipping) -- http://www.sportsmansguide.com/net/cb/cb.aspx?a=278113&kwtid=200253

Thanks,
-TM


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

If you have a truck company around the area that ships out dirt and rock. Ask for the old tarps that cover the loads. I took about 4 from my work and repaired them with cable ties. These have to be replaced frequently.

Also just look into the Tyvec house wrap. Cheep stuff and takes spraypaint well.

Golf ranges also for old barrier nets. I got a HUGE one from a golf course designer in Lexington and just had to pick it up.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

maybe burlap with some spray paint misted on it can also be a cheap option.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Dorp netting can be blotched up and painted patchy, then lots of stuff could be stuck in it here and there... spanish moss, sections of tattered camo cloth, pieces of creepy cloth, cheap bundles of foliage garland from the dollar store, bunches of colored twisted-strand rope unraveled (a great moss substitute)... real sticks and leaves for that matter...


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

i don't know how much you need but check this...
http://www.hauntedprops.com/index.asp?PageAction=VIEWPROD&ProdID=5761 
they are having a special


----------



## hawkchucker (Oct 5, 2007)

Great another site for me to spend money at. Thanks a ton Lilly.


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

hawkchucker said:


> Great another site for me to spend money at. Thanks a ton Lilly.


I like that **** too but still have not recieved my order from them = (


----------



## ubzest (Jul 1, 2008)

how about weed control cloth, it comes in up to 50 foot lengths probably about 10bucks from a garden center or walmart.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

We have a couple camo tarps we got at Wal Mart a few years ago.
Works great for hiding stuff in the yard.
.


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

How much they hit ya up for?

-TM


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

maybe you can use this too

6' Jute Roll

http://www.buycostumes.com/6-Jute-Roll/29006/ProductDetail.aspx

Great for decorating haunted houses or graveyard scenes!

Includes (1) - 6 foot long Jute Roll. Makes an awesome haunted house wall or ceiling decoration. Can also be used for graveyard scenes and pirate themes as well.

For indoor/outdoor use. 
Made of natural jute rope fiber. 
Adds a creepy look to any decor. 
Measures approximately 4' high x 6' wide.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

I experimented with making my own camo netting... you can expand a sheet of tarp or other fabric to make it. If you look at a lot of different pictures of the stuff you'll see that it's a simple pattern of alternating crescent or boomerang-shaped cuts. If you start out with some camo or dark fabric with camo blotches sprayed on, you can make the cuts and expand the fabric out. It'd take some work but you could probably make it for less than half the cost of the ready-made stuff.


----------



## Beth (Sep 27, 2005)

This may be a little obscure but how about posting on craigslist for old trampoline sides? You could probably pick them up for free!!


----------

